# Vortech Mp40?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys,
Been thinking about getting a VorTech MP40 for a new 190 Gal tank I'm currently cycling which will be housing my 14 juvie RBP. Has anyone tried these pumps with P's before? Reason I ask is because I can get a good price on one, and I have 2 ehiem pro 3e filters on the tank which will be run in stream mode. It is a planted tank and with the MP40 being able to vary power output I thought a variable current will really add to the effect I'm going for with the tank. Not to mention the added benefit that all mechanical parts are outside the tank allowing easier maintenance and less visual distraction from the inside of it. I've used various powerheads available in tanks I've kept throughout the years and I really don't like the appearance of them in the tank. I've never had a marine tank,and was looking to start one when I found the VorTech MP40. Any pro's and con's on this product for P's?
Cheers,
JK


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

The vortechs are great powerheads. I used a mp10 in my 40g long Spilo tank until I finished setting up my sw tank. What are the dmes of your 190g? They really move a lot of water. I don't think you would want to run it on reef crest mode or try to create a standing wave in the tank, but have a little variation in water movement would be good.

Great pumps expensive but well worth the price IMO.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shiver just got one for his tank in the sw section so you could ask him how he likes it though I am not sure if his tank is setup or not yet.

If you can get it for a good price I say go for it but if it is not that great of a deal I would just go with 1-2 hydor korallia 4 plus


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'll head over to the SW forum and ask a few q's.


----------

